# [Sammelthread] Two Worlds 2



## Cowboy28 (10. November 2010)

Da es noch keinen Sammelthread gibt bin ich mal so frech. 

Das Fazit zum Spiel ist ja in den Tests bisher sehr positiv, wie es hier auch schon verlinkt wurde.

Ich bekomme mein Exemplar gegen Ende der Woche, freue mich schon drauf loszulegen.

Hier gibt es eine interessante Seite zu TW2, die viele Dinge erklärt (Schaden, Resistenzen, Symbole...)

Wie ist euer bisheriges Fazit? Screenshots usw. sind natürlich immer willkommen. Aber bei Questfragen etc. bitte das spoilern nicht vergessen!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe gehört das TwoWorlds2 später in Österreich veröffentlicht werden soll, stimmt das ?

Ich habe schon gestern und heute bei großen bekannten Läden nachgesehen ob sie das Spiel schon haben, aber leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## rAveN_13 (10. November 2010)

Das scheint so zu sein. schaut man auf geizhals nach so sieht man dort nur amazon als lieferbaren händler.


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2010)

Hat da Amazon en Monopol drauf oder wie?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (10. November 2010)

Jetzt steht sogar bei Amazon "Gewöhnlich versandfertig in 2 bis 4 Wochen".
Egal ob in Österreich oder Deutschland.

Wie ich das sehe gibt es das Spiel schon zu kaufen, zumindest vorübergehend nur in Deutschland.
Aber warum man es nicht bei Amazon und auch nicht in ganz Österreich bekommt ist schon komisch.

Lieferprobleme.... oder sollte es erst generell doch später verkauft werden.....
Das sind so die fragen die ich mir stelle.

Gibt es keine Offiziellen Auskünfte vom Publisher der das erklären könnte ?


----------



## Deon (10. November 2010)

Hab mir grade Two Worlds 2 gekauft im Saturn in der Nähe
Erstmal total voll mit Glücksgefühlen das Spiel installiert, gestartet und... Fehlermeldung "Die Physxloader.dll fehlt" SUPER! schon verkackt... hab jetzt grad die neue Physx runtergeladen weil es so in foren steht obwohl ich ne Ati hab un dhoffe es funktioniert dann...werde dann wieder posten


----------



## Deon (10. November 2010)

so es läuft und es sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## lorsch00 (10. November 2010)

es wäre wirklich richtig NETT wenn mal jemand den Multiplayer testet...
vorallem den *Dorf-Modus*...

alle test´s  sind ansich sehr umfangreich... nur der MP fehlt...  war ja bestimmt auch nix los


----------



## guidoevo (10. November 2010)

Hi,
habe bei mir Probleme mit Tearing.
Als Graka habe ich eine hd 5850 mit aktuellen Treiber.
Die Option ''auf vertikalen Neuaufbau warten'' ist bei mir immer an.
Im Spiel kann man kein V-sync anwählen.
Irgendjemand einen Tipp was ich noch machen kann? Das Tearing nervt schon sehr. 

Der Rest von meinem System:
C2Q Q9550
Windows 7/64
8GB ddr2 Ram
Monitor: Syncmaster T200HD

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, habe V-sync mit d3overider hinbekommen (endlich kein tearing mehr)!
Aber ich finde es ein Witz das ATI es nicht auf die Kette bekommt das man V-sync im CCC einstellen kann. Man klickt auf an und es passiert nichts. Da muß man ein Fremdprogramm nehmen damit es funzt. Die Leute sollten sich Ihr Lehrgeld wiedergeben lassen.

Edit2:
Ich werde bekloppt, nun habe ich das Spiel neu installiert und nun komme ich auch im Menu auf die V-sync Option.......das reicht, ich gehe schlafen......

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (11. November 2010)

*An alle Österreicher hier !*

Habt ihr das Spiel schon irgendwo kaufen können, bei Medimarkt, Saturn oder irgendwo anders ???

Online kaufen und herunterladen fällt aus, denn da brauche ich den ganzen Tag dafür 

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig, überall steht was anderes bei der Lieferzeit, die Online Händler schreiben von einigen Tagen bis 4 Wochen alles auf ihre Homepage.


----------



## mauorrizze (11. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Online kaufen und herunterladen fällt aus, denn da brauche ich den ganzen Tag dafür
> 
> Ich werd noch wahnsinnig, überall steht was anderes bei der Lieferzeit, die Online Händler schreiben von einigen Tagen bis 4 Wochen alles auf ihre Homepage.



"ganzer Tag" ist weniger als "einige Tage bis 4 Wochen", oder? Ich kann de.gamesplanet.com empfehlen, kostet dort 37,95€. Kannst auch die Dateien von einem anderen PC aus herunterladen, bist nicht an den Downloader gebunden. Sonst kauf ich da gerne zu UK-Preise ein


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (11. November 2010)

Ach das war ja nur ein grobe Schätzung, hab mal grob nachgerechnet, ich würde mehr als zwei Tage nur herunterladen müssen was ich ganz sicher nicht tun werde !


----------



## Nobert (11. November 2010)

"Die Physxloader.dll fehlt"...kam bei mir auch. Musste lediglich den PC neu starten...sollte man nach einer umfangreichen Installation eh tun. Bis jetzt läuft es fehlerfrei.

Die Grafik sieht sehr gut aus. Lichteffekte hervorragend, sammelbare Pflanzen passen besser in das Landschaftsbild und wirken nicht aufgesetzt, Tiere bewegen sich relativ natürlich.
Lade- und Speicherzugriffe sehr schnell.
Story fängt etwas langsam an, aber man fühlt sich jetzt bereits als ein Teil der Welt und an Quests mangelt es auch nicht . Das stapeln der Waffen ist ja nun nicht mehr, aber der Ersatz mittels "schmieden" ist gut gelöst. Leider muss man hier Skill-points investieren um entsprechende Ergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## Nucleus (11. November 2010)

An dieser Stelle sein nochmals auf *meine Vorschau zum Spiel* hingewiesen.

Und wer das Spiel noch nicht hat, und dennoch gerne wüsste, wie die Charakter-Erstellung funktioniert, sehe sich das Video in der Vorschau, bzw. direkt hier drunter an 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQGSaq5qNhg


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (11. November 2010)

Ist doch das gleiche System wie beim ersten Teil


----------



## Nucleus (11. November 2010)

Trotzdem relevant falls man, wie ich, Teil 1 nicht gespielt hat


----------



## SESOFRED (11. November 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich in TW2 wieder so ein Controllprogramm um die Grafik hoch zu drehen?
Fande das im Teil eins ne super sache.

mfg


----------



## Nucleus (11. November 2010)

Hat einer ne Idee was das Max. Level ist?


----------



## Man At Arms (12. November 2010)

guidoevo schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe bei mir Probleme mit Tearing.
> Als Graka habe ich eine hd 5850 mit aktuellen Treiber.
> Die Option ''auf vertikalen Neuaufbau warten'' ist bei mir immer an.
> ...



Kannst du im Spiel doch machen. Das menü ist halt auch sehr "konsolenlastig" einfach Mouseover über eien Einstellung und dann mit den Pfeiltasten nach unten. Da kommen noch einige Optionen unter anderem auch Vsync.

Ich für meinen Teil habe allerdings Probleme mit vielen Abstürzen. Selbst ein Neuaufsetzen des Systems brachte keien Abhilfe und die Bugs sind die gleichen, wie schon im ersten Teil (Speichern Absturz). Das Spiel ist ohne Frage echt gut, gerade inhaltlich im Gegensatz zu Arcania liegen da Welten zwischen (Wortspiel Kalauer ).

Leider wie gesagt unspielbar für mich, da mich alle 10 Minuten die Meldung "Two Worlds II funktioniert nicht mehr" begrüßt. Im offiziellen Forum findet man aber mittlerweile zig Gründe für Abstürze dieser Art. TW2 ist wohl nur für gewisse hardware geeignet


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2010)

so, hab mich von werbung und tests blenden lassen und über gamesload.de tw2 geladen. die ersten minuten sind gespielt. grafik und sound sind bombastisch. die steuerung muß ich noch etwas anpassen, die gefällt noch nicht so ganz.
ansonsten, werd ich mal die nächsten tage in die welt der orks u co abtauchen. jippie.

ps: wird oder gibt es schon seiten im web die wie bei risen oder gothic alles aus dem spiel auflisten? npc´s cheats karten skills etc. danke für die info


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

Hallo Leute

Weis einer ob es das Spiel schon in Österreich zu kaufen gibt?
War gestern Nachmittag und heute Vormittag beim Mediamarkt in Steyr
die hams bis jetzt nicht

Danke

mfg
HTimiH


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2010)

Hat einer ne Ahnung, wie ich nach *Zahdan* komme? Das südliche Tor ist verschlossen, und ich komme auch nicht drumrum...


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. November 2010)

HTimiH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Weis einer ob es das Spiel schon in Österreich zu kaufen gibt?
> War gestern Nachmittag und heute Vormittag beim Mediamarkt in Steyr
> ...




Vergiss es, in ganz Österreich ist es anscheinend nicht erhältlich, ich höre seit Dienstag immer den selben Spruch von denen..... "Morgen kommt es bestimmt " 
Egal ob MM oder andere Läden, ich war bei VIELEN drinnen, aber immer der selbe Spruch....

Hilft nur eines, herunterladen bei Zuxxez !


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Vergiss es, in ganz Österreich ist es anscheinend nicht erhältlich, ich höre seit Dienstag immer den selben Spruch von denen..... "Morgen kommt es bestimmt "
> Egal ob MM oder andere Läden, ich war bei VIELEN drinnen, aber immer der selbe Spruch....
> 
> Hilft nur eines, herunterladen bei Zuxxez !



Einen Versuch starte ich heute noch wenns wieder nichts wird gibts halt kein
Geld von mir

Das mit der Digital Version ist halt so eine Sache ich habe gerne was 
in der Hand wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (12. November 2010)

Das verstehe ich gut denn ich will auch eine DVD in Händen halten können !

Heute sagte mir eine Angestellten fuzzi das es noch bis nächster Woche dauern wird bis bei denen ein Spiel überhaupt ankommen KÖNNTE !


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2010)

ENDLICH!

Ich kann der Hauptquest endlich wieder folgen... da war ein Typ (Informant) so in einem Eck versteckt, dass ich ihn kaum wiedergefunden habe...


----------



## HTimiH (12. November 2010)

ENDLICH

Der MM hat Two Worlds 2 in den Verkaufsregalen habe natürlich
gleich zugeschlagen


----------



## Pravasi (13. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich verzweifle am teleportieren!
Stehe im Teleporter,drücke auf Action und bekomme den Hinweis ,dass ich mir das Teleporterziel auf der Karte aussuchen soll...Aber wie?
Alles schon 100x probiert und nix passiert.
Wenn ich meine Map aufmache sehe ich dort 3 Teleporter auf der Insel,aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich diese markieren oder auswählen soll.
Mist,Mist,Mist.

Ich werde mal dafür beten,dass man den Typen der das Handbuch geschrieben hat heute Nacht überfällt und in die Knie schiesst....


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

Du kannst Dich nicht teleportieren, wenn Du auf eines dieser gelben Knubbeldreiecke auf der Karte klickst?

Natürlich musst Du zuerst den Teleporter aus dem allgemeinen Inventar per Linksklick aktivieren, daraufhin öffnet sich automatisch die Map


----------



## spockilein (13. November 2010)

Ich bin von dem Spiel total entäuscht. Da war der erste Teil meiner Meinung nach besser. Die Steuerung ist schwammig, das Inventar indiskutabel, der Handel langwirrig und umständlich und die Grafik ist nur mittelmaß. Das ist ein Oblivion (Grafik) um weiten besser.
Nach ca fünf Stunden spielen, liegt es jetzt in der Ecke. Warte jetzt drauf, das ein paar Mods herauskommen. Besonders für Inventar und Handel.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (13. November 2010)

Endlich habe ich ein Exemplar kaufen können ! Juhu !
Wird auch zeit, vier tage nach Release...
Auf gehts ans Installieren


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

spiel sieht ja mal so komisch aus ich werds ma anspieln xD garantiert crap


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2010)

Sehr schön, dass es endlich eine zentralle Anlaufstelle für Two-Worlds-2-Spieler gibt.

Allerdings wäre es nett, wenn Cowboy 28 das Startposting etwas ausbaut mit wichtigen Grundsatzinfos. Siehe beispielsweise 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...elthread-need-speed-hot-pursuit-nfs-14-a.html


----------



## Deon (13. November 2010)

Hey wollte eigentlich einen auf magier machen nur tiere machste leicht down von der entfernung nur da wo selen is kann ich nichts gegen sie machen weil die mich einfach umhaut. Kann ich irgendwie meine skill punkte zurücksetzen oder so weil ich glaub ich mach mal krieger.


----------



## HTimiH (13. November 2010)

Bin schön langsam etwas entäuscht von 2W2

Laufe mit LvL 11  in der Wildniss von Bayan herum um weiter Quests zu suchen finde aber keinen die Gegner sind keine Herausforderung mehr für mich bis auf die in den Dungeons und die sind zu stark

Habe 4 Quests davon sind 2 hinter dem Tor wofür mein einen Schein braucht
damit man durchgelassen wird

einer ist in einem Dungeon wo die Gegner zu stark sind

der andere ist die Quest mit dem Pferderennen den ich erst garnicht probiere mit der miesen Steuerung zu Pferd< hat die Quest was mit dem Schein fürs Tor was zu tun?


Was kann ich sonst noch machen?


----------



## ThoR65 (13. November 2010)

Deon schrieb:


> Hey wollte eigentlich einen auf magier machen nur tiere machste leicht down von der entfernung nur da wo selen is kann ich nichts gegen sie machen weil die mich einfach umhaut. Kann ich irgendwie meine skill punkte zurücksetzen oder so weil ich glaub ich mach mal krieger.


 
Tja, man sollte sich schon im Voraus darüber klar sein, welchen Beruf man ausüben möchte. Ist wie im RL  . 
Skillpoints zurücksetzen? Ich hätte da eine grandiose Idee: Fange noch mal von vorne an!! Einfacher gehts nun wirklich nicht. 

Zum Spiel selbst: 
Nun hab ich ca. 25 Std. Spielzeit hinter mir. So wie es aussieht, gehöre ich zu der Minderheit, die noch keinen einzigen Absturz hatte. 
Die Steuerung ist gelinde gesagt arrrrg gewöhnungsbedürftig. Man merkt die Hauptausrichtung auf die Konsoleros. Meine liebgewonnene Möglichkeit, alle Tasten der Maus nutzen zu können ist nicht vorhanden  . Auch die Doppelbelegung der Tastatur ist etwas daneben. Wer legt schon "springen" und "benutzen" auf ein und dieselbe Taste  ? Durch diese tolle Kombo hab ich den einen oder anderen Gaul nicht bestiegen sondern angesprungen.  Für mich ein no go. Gleiches gilt fürs Inventar. Die Items sind so groß, die könnte sogar Stevie Wonder eindeutig erkennen. 
Das reiten macht in der Form absolut kein Spaß, sodass ich das vierbeinige Fortbewegungsmittel eher zur Nahrungsmittelproduktion nutze.  
Das flimmern hab ich durch deaktivieren von HDR erreicht, wodurch leider auch die restliche Bildqualität negativ beeinträchtigt wurde. 
Witere Erfahrungsberichte werden folgen, da noch seeehr viel zu erlernen und abzuarbeiten ist. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Nucleus (13. November 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung, wie ich nach *Zahdan* komme? Das südliche Tor ist verschlossen, und ich komme auch nicht drumrum...



*Endlich!*

Das dauert ja ewig, bis man da hin darf... was jetzt keine Beschwerde sein soll.

Das Spiel und seine Story wird mit jeder Minute genialer


----------



## Mr.Blade (13. November 2010)

Finde Two Worlds Two () ebenfalls sehr gelungen. Umso enttäuschender war ja wohl Arcania: Gothic 4. Na, ob die Serie jemals zu ihren Wurzeln zurückfindet ...

Grüße


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. November 2010)

Ich habe gleich zu beginn wie im ersten Teil nur auf Nahkampf gesetzt, was aber im zweiten Teil am Anfang nicht so eine gute Idee zu sein scheint, man braucht am Anfang den Bogen und den Zauberstab.... was ich aber gleich verkauft habe.
Na gut ich habe auch nur zwei/drei Stunden gespielt bis jetzt, ich werde wieder neu anfangen.


----------



## Garmn (14. November 2010)

Moinsen, so werde auch mal mein Senf zu Two Worlds 2 geben.

Da ich den 1. Teil nicht gespielt habe, freue ich mich immer wieder auf ein einigermaßen gutes RPG/ActionAdventure.

Mein System:
Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,6GHz
4GB DDR2-800
Sapphire 4890 OC GameStarEdition @ 1GB
Samsung T260 25,5"

Ich hab die GrafikSettings alle auf Max

Bin derzeit in Bayan und ein Dorf weiter beim PferderennenQuest

Ich hab das Problem mit der Grafik dass das Spiel soooo derbe am BLENDEN ist wenn ich durch die Wüste reite das ist heftig fail

ka was man umstellen müsste um das wegzubekommen?

Steuerung war/ist etwas umständlich, besonders die Bewegung

Inventar, ok unaufgeräumt und Waffenwechsel ist fail, wenn ich "7" für Bogen drücke und danach 5 für 1H Schwert, nimmt er NICHT wieder die beiden 1H für DualWield, nein er benutzt nur das eine das ich imk inventar das andere schwert wieder equipen muss ,,,,

Naja hoffe jemand kann mir helfen mit dem BLENDEN/zuGRELL Effekt

ansonsten mal weiterzocken und sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. November 2010)

Im Inventar gibt es unten drei Kreise die mit 1,2 und 3 beschriftet sind, die sind dazu dar um schnell mit der Taste "T" die Waffen zu wechseln.
Neben kann man auch andere Ausrüstungsgegenstände wechseln die zu der geeigneten Waffe passen, probiers mal aus, ist viel besser als immer manuell zu wechseln.


----------



## ThoR65 (14. November 2010)

Garmn schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem mit der Grafik dass das Spiel soooo derbe am BLENDEN ist wenn ich durch die Wüste reite das ist heftig fail
> ka was man umstellen müsste um das wegzubekommen?
> 
> Naja hoffe jemand kann mir helfen mit dem BLENDEN/zuGRELL Effekt


 
Öffne mit der "^" Taste die Konsole. 2mal Backspace drücken (damit das ^ Zeichen verschwindet). Dann gibst Du "engine.hdr 0" (natürlich ohne ") und drückst Return. Das grelle Licht ist dann zwar weg, aber die Grafik sieht im allgemeinen auch wie "gebleicht" aus.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. November 2010)

Auf welche stufe ist es den von hausaus eingestellt ? Auf 1 oder 2 ?
Kann man HDR nicht stufenweise es herab stellen ?


----------



## Ralle@ (14. November 2010)

Seit neuesten schmiert das Game ab, bisher kein Problem aber seit dem ich Scavenger Lager bin, ist es schon 3x abgeschmiert.
Gibt es da einen Trick oder warten auf dem Patch.


----------



## klefreak (14. November 2010)

Hba die Royal editon schon seit 1er woche dank AMAZON Vorbestellung..

Bisher keine Abstürze
Grafik ist teilweise "Naja"
wenn mna mit dem Catalyst 10.10e AA + AF aktiviert schiebt das Spiel eine Welle von Grafikfehlern vor sich her 
Reiten ist gelinde gesagt "*******" gelöst
GuitarHERO ist ordendlich schwierig 
Items sind im inventar zu groß
die BEschriftung der Eigenschaften ist "schrott", man weis nicht welches Icon welche Eigenschaft der Waffe/Rüstung Symbolisert.. (ich weis manchmal nicht was denn nun besser ist.. (gerade bei Schilden!)
ansonsten sehr fesselnd, und die NECRIS nerven, die sind mit einem SChwert kaum Kleinzukriegen


----------



## Jason197666 (14. November 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> .... und die NECRIS nerven, die sind mit einem SChwert kaum Kleinzukriegen




mh, die beabeitest du am besten mit stumpfen waffen.


----------



## Nucleus (14. November 2010)

Ideal ist imho eine Zwei-han-kombination aus einer Stich- und einer Hiebwaffe mit Stumpf-Schaden.

Alle, die das x-te Labyrinth ankotzt, schreien *HIER!*
Bin grad im neunten Labyrinth und finde weder zur Grabkammer, noch wieder raus... so kann man ein Spiel auch in die Länge ziehen...


----------



## Garmn (14. November 2010)

Danke @ EnsisMiliteS das HDR war das Prob, ja hast recht sieht "fader" aus aber hauptsache man sieht was xD


----------



## Kaktus (14. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen verfluchten Wischi Waschi Effekt ganz abschalten kann? Mir wird nach kurzer Zeit übel davon. DOF ist zwar aus... aber das sieht ja immer noch zum kotzen aus wenn man läuft oder in die Ferne schaut. 
Und gibts eine Möglichkeit das LOD zu erhöhen, für schärfere Fernsicht? Vielleicht auch mal etwas das die Texturen in der Landschaft mal scharf darstellt? Ich hab bei der Grafik das Gefühl an einem alten Röhrenfernseher mit PAL Auflösung zu sitzen, um es mal extrem zu sagen.


----------



## Ralle@ (14. November 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ideal ist imho eine Zwei-han-kombination aus einer Stich- und einer Hiebwaffe mit Stumpf-Schaden.
> 
> Alle, die das x-te Labyrinth ankotzt, schreien *HIER!*
> Bin grad im neunten Labyrinth und finde weder zur Grabkammer, noch wieder raus... so kann man ein Spiel auch in die Länge ziehen...




Die Labyrinthe sind doch einfach zu meistern. Schau auf dem Boden, da liegen entweder immer wegweisende Dinge oder tote herum.
Da kommst dann schnell durch, ich habe mich nur einmal verlaufen.


----------



## Nucleus (14. November 2010)

Oha... da muss ich mal drauf achten. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## WTF (14. November 2010)

Hat jemand auch probleme mit ssao? Besser gesagt sieht es in den innenräumen sehr komisch aus! Da sind so schwarze Punkte wenn man an der wand z.b vorbeiläuft usw. Muss es so extrem aussehen oder is es so geplant? Weil sieht eig komisch aus is mir noch nie in anderen Spielen aufgefallen!!!


----------



## spw (14. November 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen verfluchten Wischi Waschi Effekt ganz abschalten kann? Mir wird nach kurzer Zeit übel davon. DOF ist zwar aus... aber das sieht ja immer noch zum kotzen aus wenn man läuft oder in die Ferne schaut.
> Und gibts eine Möglichkeit das LOD zu erhöhen, für schärfere Fernsicht? Vielleicht auch mal etwas das die Texturen in der Landschaft mal scharf darstellt? Ich hab bei der Grafik das Gefühl an einem alten Röhrenfernseher mit PAL Auflösung zu sitzen, um es mal extrem zu sagen.




PC Some console commands/graphics/Detail tweaks - ZuxxeZ Forum

da wird dir geholfen.musst ein wenig mit den commands und den werten experimentieren.mit 16x af sieht es gleich vieel besser aus und der grauenhafte wischi waschi effekt ist (mit hdr )nur noch minimal.kann jetzt endlich ohne augenkrebs zocken.
engine.mblur 0 i looove you.
nur handel ,interface etc nerven immer noch gewaltigst
btw : auch mit höchsten werten zb bei "ferndarstellung objekte" etc keinerlei fps probleme.


----------



## Kaktus (14. November 2010)

@spw
Danke. Das hilft mir in einigen Punkten


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. November 2010)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt das man immer wieder mal extrem verarscht wird von den Leuten die einen angeblich helfen wollen... echt krank.... finde ich gut 

Kann man eigentlich Magie Benutzen auch ohne einen Stab ?
Also ich bin ein Krieger (Schwertkämpfer) und möchte (wenn es überhaupt geht) auch zwischendurch Magie einsetzen, im ersten Teil war das Ja möglich, ist es das auch im zweiten Teil ?
Hab noch nicht wirklich herausgefunden wie das geht.


----------



## Nucleus (14. November 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren... aber ohne Stab geht da, glaube ich, nichts...


----------



## Kaktus (14. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich beim wechseln von Bogen auf Handwaffen gleichzeitig mein Schild mit ziehe? Ich muss jedes mal ins Inventar und das Schild extra manuell auswählen. Daher verzichte ich mittlerweile darauf, weil es einfach nur nervt stetig ins Inventar zu müssen.


----------



## GF3lla (14. November 2010)

Weiss jemand wo das Spiel die Savegames ablegt? Unter application data habe ich lediglich meinen Charakter gefunden, jetzt steht da zwar im Hauptmenü meine erstellte Spielfigur aber es war kein Spielstand dabei.
Würde halt gerne die Saves von meinem Laptop auf mein Destkopsystem übernehmen.


----------



## Nucleus (14. November 2010)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Labyrinthe sind doch einfach zu meistern. Schau auf dem Boden, da liegen entweder immer wegweisende Dinge oder tote herum.
> Da kommst dann schnell durch, ich habe mich nur einmal verlaufen.





Nucleus schrieb:


> Oha... da muss ich mal drauf achten. Danke für den Tipp



Hat geklappt - bin gerade aus dem zehnten Labyrinth raus.

Danke Dir


----------



## Cowboy28 (15. November 2010)

GF3lla schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo das Spiel die Savegames ablegt?



C:\Benutzer\<dein Name>\Gespeicherte Spiele


----------



## Ralle@ (15. November 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Hat geklappt - bin gerade aus dem zehnten Labyrinth raus.
> 
> Danke Dir




Kein Ding.
Die abstürze sind auch wieder weg, immer wenn Fraps an war stürzte das Game nach ein paar Minuten ab.
Gut dank G19 kann man die FPS auch mit dem Afterburner anzeigen lassen, ohne dass das Game abschmiert.


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2010)

Ich hatte noch keinen Absturz im Spiel... und ich habe FRAPS auch laufen.

Das ganze Spiel ist imho, gemessen an am gesamten Spielumfang, angenehm bugfrei.


----------



## Kaktus (15. November 2010)

Kann mich auch nicht über Buggs beklagen. Keine Abstürtze, dazu ist es mal ein Spiel das richtig Switchfreudig ist. Bin in dieser Hinsicht sehr zufrieden. 

Was mir aber bisher nicht gefällt...

- teils sau dumme Gegner
- sehr häufige KI hänger
- Gegner die an einfachen Hindernissen hängen bleiben
- zwischen den Städten wird man in aller Regelmäßigkeit plump angegriffen. Stetige Wiederholungen. 
- Zu wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei den Gesprächen. 
- In den Missionen keine echte Handlungsfreiheit (bietet aber kaum ein Spiel)
- Es gibt nicht wirklich viel zu Kindschaften (Fallout verwöhnt)
- Ich weiß immer noch nicht was die ganzen Symbole bei den Gegenständen bedeuten

Was mir gut gefällt
+ Basteln, zerlegen, wieder zusammenfügen...... es macht einfach Spaß zu kombinieren
+ Entwickeln von eigenen Zaubern
+ Skillsystem sehr gut und einfach...... wen man es mal verstanden hat
+ Städte sehr schön gestaltet
+ Schöne Landschaften
+ Die Anmachen bringen einem zum Schmunzeln
+ nette, wenn auch belanglose, Spielchen


----------



## ThoR65 (15. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade festgestellt das man immer wieder mal extrem verarscht wird von den Leuten die einen angeblich helfen wollen... echt krank.... finde ich gut
> 
> Kann man eigentlich Magie Benutzen auch ohne einen Stab ?
> Also ich bin ein Krieger (Schwertkämpfer) und möchte (wenn es überhaupt geht) auch zwischendurch Magie einsetzen, im ersten Teil war das Ja möglich, ist es das auch im zweiten Teil ?
> Hab noch nicht wirklich herausgefunden wie das geht.


Zu Beginn des Spiels wirst Du eigentlich in allen Dingen unterwiesen. Dazu gehört auch die Magie. Zusätzlich erhälst Du einen Feuermagierstab, der dich fortan im Spiel begleitet. Zum zwischendurchmagiern siehe weiter unten.





Kaktus schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich beim wechseln von Bogen auf Handwaffen gleichzeitig mein Schild mit ziehe? Ich muss jedes mal ins Inventar und das Schild extra manuell auswählen. Daher verzichte ich mittlerweile darauf, weil es einfach nur nervt stetig ins Inventar zu müssen.


 

Im Rüstungsinventar kannst Du 3 Kampfstile vorkonfigurieren. Dazu dienen die Buttons 1,2,3 ganz unten. Alles was Du im Nahkampf nutzen willst (Schwert, Dolch, Schild, Ringe, Amulette, Stiefel, Rüstung, Helm) kannst Du je nach geschmack auswählen. 
Ich hab Nahkampf auf 1, Fernkampf (ohne Helm, wegen der Präzision) auf 2, und Magie auf 3 gelegt. Zum wechseln nutze ich das Mausrad. So kann man ziemlich schnell auf die jeweilige Situation reagieren.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2010)

Blöd finde ich nur, dass sich die Fackel nicht in ein Waffen-Set integrieren lässt.
Gerade in den Labyrinthen war das nervig...


----------



## ThoR65 (15. November 2010)

Dafür kannst Du doch der Fackel eine Shortcuttaste zuweisen (bei mir auf 4). Dann kannst nach bedarf "licht an" und "licht aus" machen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Nucleus (15. November 2010)

Oh ja, stimmt... daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (15. November 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen was die "Sternchen" zu bedeuten haben ?

Bitte kein weiterleiten auf andere oder gar Englische Seiten !


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. November 2010)

ich posts hier auch nochmal rein.

für alle die probleme mit viewing distance, bloom, motion blur oder sonstigem haben, können diese befehle hilfreich sein 




> Engine.ReflectionDistance # (replace # with distance you want reflections in water and mirrors to be visible. Input no parameter to see how large current value is, then adjust accordingly.)
> Engine.nearplane # (original value: 3, set to higher but not too high - this improves rendering nearby you, causing the "smoothing out" to occur further away. For this to work, you'll need to move to the next cell i.e. where the rotating disk loading occurs.)
> Engine.farplane # (Original value: 1200.00, set to higher to see further in the distance).
> Engine.drawdland # (replace # with 0 or 1, this works exactly as in TW1, removing all distance rendering, vastly improving performance. However, if your farplane is set lower, you'll see blue sky edges where the horizon or nearby objects should be.)
> ...


----------



## SESOFRED (15. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was die "Sternchen" zu bedeuten haben ?
> 
> Bitte kein weiterleiten auf andere oder gar Englische Seiten !



Schaust Du hier!  http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/4213/twoworldsiiicons.png

Ansonsten bedeutet der Stern Waffenlevel!
Den Link habe ich für alle anderen mal reingestellt


----------



## rayvip (15. November 2010)

Kann man irgendwann mehr tragen als diese 65 Gewichtseinheiten? Und wenn ja auch sagen wie bitte.
Ich fand das immer so schön bei Gothic konnte man alles mitnehmen, OK unrealistisch aber praktisch 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Game echt gut habe 8 Stunden bisher gezockt und keine Probleme entdeckt. OK ans Pferd muss man sich arg gewöhnen und die Steuerung aber dann klappt das auch.

MfG Ray


----------



## Deon (15. November 2010)

Einfach Skillpunktze auf durchhaltevermögen setzen,somit kannste dann einfach mehr leben skillen und das tragen von sachen


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2010)

ich bin bei fast acht stunden spielzeit, habe bisher auch keine bugs entdeckt. Das magie-systemversteh ich aber nicht wirklich...


----------



## rayvip (15. November 2010)

Danke Deon, weiß auch nicht warum ich das net gesehen hatte. Dachte Stärke wäre das gewesen.

Das magische System raff ich auch net ganz, habe aber 2 Einhandsäbel die ordentlich sind und damit klopf ich noch jeden weich


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2010)

Bisher behelfe ich mir noch mit einer lanze, aber im zweiten durchgang will ich einen magier spielen.


----------



## HTimiH (15. November 2010)

Im deutschen und englischen Zuxxez Forum werden Stimmen laut das
ein grosser Teil der Karte nur für den Multiplayer Part zu verfügung stehen
ist ganz interessant sich das durchzulesen


----------



## Dukex2 (15. November 2010)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Das magie-systemversteh ich aber nicht wirklich...


Mir geht es genauso. Spiele einen Feuer-Magier und hab recht schnell raus bekommen das man die Karten stapeln. 
Was mir immer noch ein Rätzel ist wie man verschiedene Karten kombinieren kann!!! 

Wenn jemand mehr weiß wie ich, dann nur raus damit


----------



## ThoR65 (15. November 2010)

So, ich bin grad dabei verschiedene AA-Modis zu testen. Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann: 
8xSGSSAA plus 16fach AF bei 1920x1200 ist auf meinem System nicht spielbar. Da sind die Fps jenseits von gut und böse.  Mal sehen welche Einstellung passt und dennoch gute Bildqualität liefert. 
Das tweaken mittels AutoexecGame2.con haut schon hin. Vorbei die grelle unscharfe Spielewelt. Auch die Pflanzen sehen um einiges besser aus. 
Ich teste weiter, und werde demnächst einige Settings vorstellen. 



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Deon (15. November 2010)

@Dukex2: ich glaube man kann nur eine Art von elementen benutzen...weiß aber net ob man die wirkung und halt das verhalten ( ob es abprallt oder zielsuchend ist) stacken kann...aber was man sagen kann ist...Magier sind deutlich overpowered


----------



## Klarostorix (15. November 2010)

@thor:

Ich freu mich schon auf deine ergebnisse. Mal sehen, ob eine neue graka da was bringt. Von mir schon mal danke für die super idee.


----------



## elmoc (16. November 2010)

Moin... 

Ich Glaub ich hab das game durch... da kam abspann etc. aber wars das? Ging sehr schnell... 14:15 Stunden nur... Weiss einer ob es das jetzt war oder kann man mit dem Char neu anfangen auf nem schwirigeren level (ala Diablo)...

Thx for answer


----------



## Nucleus (16. November 2010)

Dann hast Du das Spiel mit Sicherheit recht schnell durchgeboxt... ich bin bei 13 Stunden Spieldauer und bin immer noch auf der ersten Insel...


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. November 2010)

Ich bin auch noch auf der ersten Insel (Kapitel 1) mit ca 12Stunden Spielzeit (+,- 1Stunde). 
Macht richtig Spaß alles zu erkunden, bin gerade beim Westlichsten Teil angekommen wo der KriegerKlan ist.....

Leute die das Spiel schon so schnell durchgespielt haben verstehe ich nicht ganz, die nehmen sich doch keine Zeit für die diversen Aufträge oder zum Erkunden.
Das macht doch keinen Spaß wenn man ganz schnell nur stur durch die Hauptquests durch rast.

Also ich werde am Ende sicher eine Spielzeit von circa *mindestens* 40Stunden haben


----------



## elmoc (16. November 2010)

naja bin lv 36. finde das nich so schnell... vor allem wenn die mobs weg sind sind die weg... da muss man nur durchlaufen und fertig. Welches lv seid ihr denn...? hatte auch nie prob mit mobs gingen schnell down. habe Stangenwaffe und 2h Kolben getragen. wo is denn noch ne herrausforderung wenn die mobs nur so umfallen...


----------



## Darkknightrippper (16. November 2010)

Ich finde das Spiel ganz gut, aber ich hab ein Problem im Spielmenü. Der Cursor reagiert verzögert, es ist ziemlich schwer die passenden Buttons zu treffen, aber im Spiel läuft alles ruckel frei. Habt ihr das Problem auch?


----------



## Deon (16. November 2010)

ne das habe ich eigentlich nicht...
aber ich hätte mal ne frage... hab grade selen umgehauen dadurch dass sie runterfiel...und jetzt frage ich mich wird das spiel denn noch besser denn ich habe knapp 3 spielstunden und das spiel fesselt mich gar net.... wird es noch besser??


----------



## Dukex2 (16. November 2010)

> wird es noch besser??


Mir ging es genauso, aber glaub mir es wird besser, zumindest was die Story angeht. 
---

Bin Feuer-Magier was an sich ganz gut ist so lange die Gegner alleine sind und noch weit weg sind kannst sie mit Feuerbälle bearbeiten.  
In manchen Situationen wie in der Arena bei der Bruderschaft bist mal echt fehl am Platz. Bei den zwei Bogenschützen und dem Nahkämpfer bin ich vollkommen überfordert(glaub 5te Runde).

Irgendwie blick ich es auch noch nicht so ganz mit den Kartensystem beim Magier. Hab Karten ohne Ende doch mehr wie Feuerkarten (ca 1100Feuerschaden) zu stapeln hab ich noch nicht raus. 
Man soll viele Zauber kombinieren können. Davon habe ich noch nichts gemerkt ob wohl ich echt schon viel beim Mage geskillt habe (glaub lvl17).

Hoffnungslos oder kann man mir noch helfen


----------



## ThoR65 (16. November 2010)

Sooooo, hier schon mal ein paar Screens von meinen Versuchen, die BQ zu verbessern.

Als erstes die Maximalen Ingamesettings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier Maximale Ingamesettings, aber Bloom deaktiviert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es folgt ein Screen mit Max Ingamesettings plus 8xSGSSAA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier Max Ingamesettings plus 8xSGSSAA mit deaktivierten Bloom:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich teste weiter und werde berichten. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. November 2010)

hihi,

hab probleme beim schlösser knacken.
eigentlich bekomm ich des gar net auf die reihe.selbst am ganz am anfang musste man ja eins knacken....,das war ja schon schlimm.
ich bekomm des nich gebacken. mit der re+li maustaste kann man ja den dietrich bewegen.so weit so gut. nur schnippt des blöde ding nich in die einkerbungen rein. um des ganze dann zu öffnen.

gibt es nicht die möglichkeit zu üben??? son quest oder ähnliches? vorallem mit genug dietrich teilen?oder kann man einen zauber erlernen mit dem man schlösser öffnen kann??? 

wer helfen kann, ich bitte drum. danke
diu


ps: zu den bildern über mir. ohne blum gefällt es besser. ich glaube des stell ich auch bei mir ab!!!


----------



## Pravasi (17. November 2010)

Du musst  die linke Maustaste benutzen um in die Kerbe einzuhacken.


----------



## Nucleus (17. November 2010)

Der Dietrich bewegt sich von alleine.
Das Einzige, das Du machen musst ist die linke Maustaste zu drücken, wenn er in ne Kerbe einhaken soll.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. November 2010)

Leute Leute, ich raffs nicht mit dem Prinzip "Stehlen" !

Schlösser knacken kann ich sehr gut, ich habe bisher die besten Schlösser die ich angetroffen habe (6 Schlossscheiben) knacken können, aber mit den drei Schlangen ists wie verhext !
Ich habe es bisher nur einmal von sicher 30mal geschafft.....

Ich will kein Dieb werden, sondern nur eine Mission für die DiebesGilde schaffen um eine Quest zu erfüllen.

Was mache ich falsch, besser gesagt wie geht es ?

Ich habe wie erfordert dann gedreht und gedrückt wenn eine Lücke entsteht bei allen drei Schlangen, aber das funktioniert anscheinend nur auf gut Glück auch wenn ich 100%ig eine Lücke treffe...... MEGA NERF !


----------



## Nucleus (17. November 2010)

Ich warte da einfach immer, bis sich eine Lücke bildet und greife dann zu.

Du darfst keine Angst haben, dass die Schlangen Dich erwischen, weil sie das nicht können.
Auch Lücken, durch die die Hand nicht durchpassen würde, reichen um zum Beiutel durchzukommen.

Man muss einfach nur ein bisschen warten und flink genug sein.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. November 2010)

jo,habs jetzt gerafft....

http://www.2worlds-game.de/?go=intro ne tolle seite zum thema


ps- wo kann ich dieses bloom abschalten. ist das die option DOF bei den grafikeinstellungen?


----------



## mauorrizze (17. November 2010)

Ich hatte mit dem Stehen anfangs auch so meine Probleme (nein, keine moralischen...). Die beiden äußeren Schlangen bewegen sich (zumindest bei mir) ähnlich schnell, d.h. da dauert's immer etwas bis deren Lücken übereinander stehen. Das ganze beobachte ich und wenn sie sich annähern ist die schnelldrehende 2. Schlange von Interesse, wenn die einigermaßen passt (muss nicht sehr exakt sein) greif ich zu. 

Seit dem ich nicht mehr angestrengt nach der nächsten Lücke suche klappt's recht häufig. Außer dass das Überholen der langsamen Schlangen manchmal länger dauert als man überhaupt Zeit hat, dann muss halt noch etwas Stehlen gelevelt werden.


----------



## elmoc (17. November 2010)

Zum thema schlösser knacken... Ziehe einen 2h Kolben oder ähnliches und mach die kaputt... aber nimm nich deine main waffe, die kann kaputt/Zerstört werden...


----------



## Dukex2 (17. November 2010)

Hat mir jemand Rat zu #87

Danke


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (17. November 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich warte da einfach immer, bis sich eine Lücke bildet und greife dann zu.
> 
> Du darfst keine Angst haben, dass die Schlangen Dich erwischen, weil sie das nicht können.
> Auch Lücken, durch die die Hand nicht durchpassen würde, reichen um zum Beiutel durchzukommen.
> ...



Glaub mir ich hab schon oft probiert mit einer Dauerklick Orgie was auch nicht funktioniert hat 
Im ersten Teil war das viel besser !


----------



## ShiZon (17. November 2010)

Hi Leutz,

ich habe ein gottverdammt nervtötendes Problem, nachdem ich Two Worlds II Online aktiviert habe, ging ich aus dem Spiel raus, kappte die Internetverbindung und ging wieder ins Spiel rein, nach ein paar Sekunden, will sich Two Worlds II ins Internet einwählen und minimiert das laufende Spiel, was mir geschmeidig auf den Sack geht, kann man die Interneteinwahl abstellen, da ich nämlich nicht via Netzwerk zocken will.


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (18. November 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich habe ein gottverdammt nervtötendes Problem, nachdem ich Two Worlds II Online aktiviert habe, ging ich aus dem Spiel raus, kappte die Internetverbindung und ging wieder ins Spiel rein, nach ein paar Sekunden, will sich Two Worlds II ins Internet einwählen und minimiert das laufende Spiel, was mir geschmeidig auf den Sack geht, kann man die Interneteinwahl abstellen, da ich nämlich nicht via Netzwerk zocken will.



Das ist aber merkwürdig.  
Ich hatte Two Worlds am 9.11 aktiviert. Mein Internet ging vom Letzten Sonntag bis Gestern Mittag nicht (Störung). Konnte aber dennoch offline spielen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (18. November 2010)

*@* Traxx Amiga Ep
Es herrscht bei TW2 auch *KEIN* Online zwang! 
Nicht so wie bei Ubischrott ! 

*@* ShiZon
Hört sich nach einen Fehler an oder du hast was beim installieren angekreuzt was du nicht wolltest. (Immer nach Updates suchen oder sowas ähnliches...)
Ich habe es *genau so* wie du aktiviert und bei mir kommt sowas nicht.
Versuch mal es neu zu installieren aber aktiviere es mit dem Telefon, dort meldet sich eine elektronische Stimme (kenne ich noch vom ersten Teil) und du must deinen Code am Telefon eingeben und du bekommst einen anderen Code (der eigentliche Code) zum Aktivieren.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. November 2010)

Es gibt den ersten Patch

Two Worlds 2: Patch 1.0.1 als Hotfix-Download erschienen - patch, two worlds 2, zuxxez


----------



## Nucleus (19. November 2010)

Danke für den Link


----------



## rAveN_13 (19. November 2010)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand Rat zu #87
> 
> Danke





Du kannst Zauber kombinieren z. B. nimmst du Feuer + Geschoss + Zielsuche + Schaden -> Ergebnis Zielsuchender Feuerball. 

Fügst du jetzt in diesen Zauber nochmal Feuer + Umgebung + Schaden + Zeit direkt darunter ein. Hast du zusätlich noch einen Feuerregen.

Nimmst du Wasser + Verzauberung + Zeit zum zielsuchenden Feuerball 
entziehst du dem Gegner Wasser (Schaden über Zeit). Alternativ auch Gift.

Hier wird das erklärt allerdings auf englisch: Spellcrafting basics -- Two Worlds Vault


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (19. November 2010)

....... Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Jason197666 (20. November 2010)

Hi,

ich poste mal die Icon Erklärungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jason197666 (21. November 2010)

Man, diese Labyrinthe sind nicht´s für meine Nerven...._-


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. November 2010)

Ich bin gerade am Ende beim Endboss.... auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Mittel

Ich bin um Haaresbreite nicht auf das Level 41 gekommen, also sauknapp darunter.

Auf welchem Level seit ihr am Ende gekommen ?


----------



## Nucleus (21. November 2010)

Jason197666 schrieb:


> Man, diese Labyrinthe sind nicht´s für meine Nerven...._-





Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Labyrinthe sind doch einfach zu meistern. Schau auf dem Boden, da liegen entweder immer wegweisende Dinge oder tote herum.
> Da kommst dann schnell durch, ich habe mich nur einmal verlaufen.




Hat mir dann auch sehr geholfen


----------



## Pravasi (21. November 2010)

Nochmal,habs vorher schon mal falsch gepostet...
Komme bei der Pferderennquest nicht weiter.
Habe alle Wegpunkte abgegrasst und bin wieder im Lager des Questgebers. Das Questkreuz unter dem Tor reagiert aber nicht,weder mit Pferd noch zu Fuss. Irgendwann ist die Zeit dann vorbei...
Wie beende ich denn diese Quest?


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2010)

Uuuh Pferderennen und die Steuerung...Crap! Nuja, zu deiner Frage:
Du musst glaub ich in die Nähe des Questgebers gehen, dann startet eine Zwichensequenz. Oder ihn direkt ansprechen. Bin mir nicht sicher, hab das Rennen zwei mal versucht und bin wegen der Steuerung gescheitert, da hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (21. November 2010)

Ich finde die Steuerung beim Pferd auch bescheiden, daher habe ichs auch nicht gemacht.
Und auch nicht das Stehlen erlernt den das stehlen ist pure Glückssache.
Manche Sachen im Spiel sind schon frustrierend....

______

Nachtrag :

Ich bin jetzt durch auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Mittel. 

Mein Charakter ist ein Schwertkrieger auf dem Level 41 mit Elfenrüstung und Zweihändlerschwert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anklicken um zu vergrößern....


----------



## Pravasi (21. November 2010)

Ich dachte das Rennen gehört zur Hauptquest und muss erledigt werden,damit mann weiter kommt?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (22. November 2010)

Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht.
Ich habe sie auch nicht gemacht und habe das Spiel beenden können, wie ich bei meinen vorherigen Post mit den Bildern zeigen konnte


----------



## eVAC (22. November 2010)

Bin auf Level 8 angekommen jetzt und frage mich wie ich meinen Schild benutze.
Wenn ich ihn ausrüste, halt ich ihn während des kampfes zwar in der hand aber mein Char blockt trotzdem mit der Waffe...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. November 2010)

moin moin,
suche die möglichkeit die insel zu verlassen um den anderen runenstein von der anderen insel zu holen. wie komm ich auf die andere insel??? und vorallem von wo aus???

danke!!!!


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2010)

Tach! Klappt das eigentlich noch mit dem Sockeln von Waffen? Habe es vorhin im Inventar mit 2 Kurzschwerten probiert, doch mit dem anklicken und rüberziehen wie noch im Vorgänger hat es nicht funktioniert... Danke für einen Tip/Ratschlag.


----------



## eVAC (23. November 2010)

du musst den gegenstand "schmieden" undbrauchst dafür rohstoffe.
Die widerrum bekommst du wenn du einzelen Genegstände im Inventar zerlegst.


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> du musst den gegenstand "schmieden" undbrauchst dafür rohstoffe.
> Die widerrum bekommst du wenn du einzelen Genegstände im Inventar zerlegst.


Aha, also so einfach wie in TW1 funzt das also nicht


----------



## Nucleus (23. November 2010)

Ich würde gerne die Quest "Familienjuwelen abschließen".

Das Objekt habe ich schon am Zielort in der Kanalisation versteckt.

Jetzt heißt es meine Belohnung sei in Bad Yis Truhe... wo zum Henker soll das sein?


----------



## rAveN_13 (23. November 2010)

links vor dem tor von hatmandor steht er und die truhe


----------



## SolitaryMan (23. November 2010)

Für Komplettlösung kann ich auch Two Worlds II Game Guide (engl.) empfehlen.
Wundert mich nur ein wenig, dass die exklusive Bonusquest ("Site of a fire") da ganz normal mit aufgeführt wird!?!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (24. November 2010)

Hmmm.... ein Englischer Link ......


----------



## SolitaryMan (24. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Hmmm.... ein Englischer Link ......



Ja, ein englischer Link, also keine deutsche Verknüpfung!!!


----------



## Nucleus (24. November 2010)

Owned


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (25. November 2010)

so nach ca. 21 stunden spielzeit (und auf level 26) laut speicherstand endlich in das 2.kapitel gekommen.für mich als rpg anfänger ein schweres spiel. welches aber laune macht. hab aber noch nich alles quests von der 1.insel gelöst.werd da nochmal rüberbeamen .

dennoch frage ich mich wo ich das segeln lernen kann.oder kommt das erst noch spätäter??


----------



## Jason197666 (25. November 2010)

Das mit dem Segeln kommt jetzt. Hinter der Universität hält sich ein von dir ehemalig geknüppelter Gegner. Eine Wache aus dem Kerker. Der gibt dir das Boot. Ist aber nur spielerei. Mich hats genervt....Es sieht aber faszinierend aus, wenn die Insel an dir vorbeiziehen. Ich mag die Tiefenunschärfe.


----------



## Otep (25. November 2010)

Sagt mal, ich hab jetzt knapp 30 Std. bin Lvl 42 spiele auf Hard und hab es durch 

Hab bis auf 3-4 Quest alle gemacht... kann das sein


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. November 2010)

jub, wennde im eiltempo durch die quests bist, so wie ich, dann schon ^^


----------



## Nucleus (25. November 2010)

Was ist denn das maximal erreichbare Level?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. November 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> dennoch frage ich mich wo ich das segeln lernen kann.oder kommt das erst noch spätäter??



Das gibt es erst im 3 Kapitel, bei New Ashos auf der Insel Eollas.
Gleich außerhalb der Stadt im Süden ist jemand bei dem du das Schiff erst kaufen musst (dann taucht es aus dem nichts auf  ), ich glaube es kostet 3000 Auras.
Aber es wird sich lohnen denn bei den verschiedenen Inseln kannst du viel entdecken und auch bei der größten Insel gibt es begehbare Landstriche.
Am Anfang ist das Segeln etwas frustrierend denn man kennt sich nicht gleich aus.
Bei mir war es so das ich vom Hafen herausfahren wollte aber der Wind in die falsch Richtung ging.... echt nervig gewesen.

_________



Nucleus schrieb:


> Was ist denn das maximal erreichbare Level?



Das was man schaffen kann liegt wohl bei ungefähr Level 45.
Aber Cheaten kann man unbegrenzt, ich hab mal spaßeshalber auf Level 200 Gecheatet 
Ich wollte wissen wie lange noch neue Ausrüstungsgegenstände kommen bei den Händlern, also bei Level 45 war glaube ich Schluss.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. November 2010)

Hat jemand die Quest gemacht: Sesam öffne dich (Die Schatzsuche)? 

Hängt an der Tafel  in New Ashos.

Die Quest fängt damit an das man ein Mob (Name ist mir leider entfallen) töten muss der eine Flöte und ein Lied bei sich trägt. Mit dem spielen dieses Liedes muss man im Nebenstehenden Haus Türen öffnen. 
Bei der ersten Tür habe ich die Flöte und das Lied ausgewählt und es öffnete sich die Tür ohne das ich angefangen habe zu spielen (bug?) Nur bei der zweiten sieht es so aus als müsste ich spielen und das ist nicht gerade meine Stärke, mein bester Wert waren 54 Punkte ("fast perfekt") nur es tut sich nichts, die Tür bleibt verschlossen 

Kann mir jemand einen Rat/Tipp geben zu der Quest?!

MFG
DukeX2


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2010)

Mom, ich schau mal im Lösungsbuch nach. 

Edit:

Aaaaalso, du musst dich neben die tür stellen und die flöte spielen, dann kommst du in den Tunnel. Dort musst du einen weiteren Wächter töten und findest eine Trommel. Die musst du wieder bei einer Tür spielen und dann gelangst du in die untere Ebene. Dort fidest du den letzten Wächter. Mach ihn wiederplatt und du erhältst eine Harfe samt Notenblatt. Nun gehts zum nächsten Tot und dort spielst du die Harfe.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Dukex2 (27. November 2010)

Danke kero81,

kannst du mir auch sagen wie gut man das Lied spielen muss denn bei der zweiten Tür passiert leider nichts. 


> Nur bei der zweiten sieht es so aus als müsste ich spielen und das ist nicht gerade meine Stärke, mein bester Wert waren 54 Punkte ("fast perfekt") nur es tut sich nichts, die Tür bleibt verschlossen


----------



## Fossi777 (27. November 2010)

Moin zusammen ...

Werden eigentlich die Schadenskristalle (für Waffen) auch von der Willensstärke beeinflusst ,oder wirkt sich diese nur auf Zauber aus,die Mana verbrauchen... ???

und kann man irgendwo den Schwierigkeitsgrad nachträglich verändern ?? Habs auf normal angefangen ,aber jetzt mit Lvl 20 ist es mir schon fast zu leicht .....


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (27. November 2010)

Nachträglich kann man meines Wissens den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht ändern.

Das mit den Schadenskristallen kannst du ja selber ausprobieren, kannst das ja wieder rückgängig machen indem du vorher einen Speicherpunkt erstellst.
Naja, ich weis das bei einen Kristall der Stärke gibt wird auch der Schaden verstärkt bei Nahkampfwaffen.


----------



## kero81 (27. November 2010)

@Dukex2
Ne Du, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Dazu steht nix im Lösungsbuch. Falls jmd. noch was aus dem Lösungsbuch wissen will, einfach ne Pn schreiben oder ins Ts kommen. Daten Ts3 siehe Sig. . 

Gruß Kero


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (28. November 2010)

Hätte das allgemeine fragen zum Lösungsbuch.

Steht da auch drinnen wie viele Nebenquests es gibt, alle zusammengezählt meine ich ?
Und steht auch drinnen wie hoch man maximal Leveln kann ? (ohne Cheaten)
Also ich glaube man kommt nicht über Level 43....


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2010)

Die NEbenquests sind so wie ich gelesen habe alle aufgezählt. Wie weit man mx. Leveln kann schau ich mal morgen nach obs drin steht. Was ich bissl blöd finde, ist, das nichts über den Multiplayer drin steht.


----------



## Jonidas83 (28. November 2010)

Weiss jemand ob man tw2 auch in dx 10 bzw 11 spielen kann? soweit ich weiss war das angekündigt.


----------



## max00 (28. November 2010)

So, bin jetzt fast am Ende des Spiels und wollte nochmal nach New Ashos zurück ein paar Quests beenden und siehe da - wenn ich mich nach New Ashos teleportieren will hängt sich das Spiel beim Ladebildschirm auf...
Ich kann in etwa bis zur Tür von "Sesam öffne dich" gehen, aber sobald ich näher an die Stadt will --> hängt sich das Spiel wieder auf...

Irgendwer eine Ahnung was ich machen kann?


----------



## Dukex2 (28. November 2010)

So hab es jetzt auch durch und mein Fazit fällt so aus. Möchte nur ein paar Punkte ansprechen:


-Grafik teilweise schön an zu sehen doch die Texturen lassen teilweise zu wünschen übrig.

-Die Balance der verschiedenen Klassen ist ist sehr unausgewogen. Nahkämpfer sehr stark im gegensatz zu Fernkämpfer wie Magier oder Bogenschützen gerade in engen Räumen.

-Die Steuerung war gewöhnungsbedürftig jedoch würde ich das nicht als negativen Punkt ansehen.

-Die Story ist schön umgesetzt, auch wenn manchmal etwas verwirrend. Hatte manchmal das Gefühl ich kann keinem vertrauen, natürlich gehörte das zum Spiel. Besonders der Schluss war sehr mager. 

-Die Haupt- wie die Nebenquests fand ich sehr gut gemacht! Nicht wie bei vielen anderen Rollenspielen, kill 20 von denen bring mir das usw...

-Die Waffenvielfalt wie auch die Möglichkeiten die Waffen noch den letzten schliff zu geben bzw zu verändern fand ich mehr wie ansprechen. Ebenso beim Magier, wenn nicht die ein oder anderen Bug´s meiner Meinung nach die freuden zu nichte machten. (z.B.: Die Pets machen kaum bzw gar keinen schaden um nur eines zu nennen)


An das Spiel "Two Worlds 2" vergebe ich eine Note 2.

P.s.: Beziehe mich auf den Singelplayermodus. Online fand ich nicht reizvoll zu spielen.


----------



## pinkus (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

hätte da mal eine Frage. Muss man für Two World 2, Two world 1 gespielt haben oder hängt das nicht zusammen?

ICh hab damals TW 1 nur ganz kurz angespielt und dann wieder weg gelegt weils mir nicht gefallen hat.

Aber auf TW 2 hätte ich lust doch ohne zusammenhang ...


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (29. November 2010)

pinkus schrieb:


> hätte da mal eine Frage. Muss man für Two World 2, Two world 1 gespielt haben oder hängt das nicht zusammen?



Ehhhmmm...... es ist quasi das selbe Spiel wie schon der Name sagt, also hängen die beiden Spiele zusammen.  Es ist halt kein Gothic Teil wo der Nachfolger fast nichts mehr mit dem vorhergehenden Spiel zu tun hat.
Den Vorgänger jedes Spiels muss man nicht spielen, aber Geschichtlich hast du halt große Lücken und weist halt vieles nicht.
Der zweite Teil schließt halt an wo der erste aufgehört hat, nur halt ein paar Jahre später im Gefängnis....



pinkus schrieb:


> ICh hab damals TW 1 nur ganz kurz angespielt und dann wieder weg gelegt weils mir nicht gefallen hat.
> 
> Aber auf TW 2 hätte ich lust doch ohne zusammenhang ...



Tschuldige, aber wenn dir der erste Teil nicht gefallen hat wird dir der zweite auch nicht gefallen, denn es ist wie du sicher schon herausgefunden hast eine Fortsetzung des selben Spiels !!
Ist doch völlig irrational einen zweiten Teil schon vor dem Kauf zu mögen obwohl man den ersten nicht mochte


----------



## Nucleus (29. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ehhhmmm...... es ist quasi das selbe Spiel wie schon der Name sagt, also hängen die beiden Spiele zusammen.



Dass die beiden Spiele miteinander zusammenhängen bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass sie das "selbe Spiel" sind...



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Den Vorgänger jedes Spiels muss man nicht spielen, aber Geschichtlich hast du halt große Lücken und weist halt vieles nicht.
> Der zweite Teil schließt halt an wo der erste aufgehört hat, nur halt ein paar Jahre später im Gefängnis....



Und dennoch habe ich keine Probleme die Story des zweiten Teils nachzuvollziehen.



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Tschuldige, aber wenn dir der erste Teil nicht gefallen hat wird dir der zweite auch nicht gefallen, denn es ist wie du sicher schon herausgefunden hast eine Fortsetzung des selben Spiels !!



Das ist doch Mumpitz...
Mir hat der erste Teil schon nach ner Stunde gereicht, der zweite Teil ist jedoch eines meiner absoluten All-Time-Favourites geworden.

Nur weil zwei Teile das selbe Setting haben, sind sie doch nicht das selbe Spiel... mal was von Entwicklung gehört?



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig irrational einen zweiten Teil schon vor dem Kauf zu mögen obwohl man den ersten nicht mochte



Wer hat so etwas durchblicken lassen?


----------



## wari (29. November 2010)

zu beginn hat mich two worlds 2 richtig fasziniert, es hat mir unfassbar viel spaß gemacht, durch die atemberaubend schöne startwelt zu laufen, einfach nur erkunden und mich an den bildhübschen wäldern zu erfreuen 

diese wüste spricht mich optisch allerdings gar nicht an, drueckt zeitweise etwas meinen spielspaß, auch wenn die quests stimmig sind!

ich hoffe mal sehr, dass es mich spaeter wieder in dichtes gruen verschlaegt ?! ja, das war ne frage


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (29. November 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Dass die beiden Spiele miteinander zusammenhängen bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass sie das "selbe Spiel" sind...


Das hat auch niemand gesagt, aber trotzdem hängen die beiden Spiele zusammen ! Oder bist du wirklich anderer Meinung.....



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und dennoch habe ich keine Probleme die Story des zweiten Teils nachzuvollziehen.


Das ist sicher nicht ganz wahr, wennst du den ersten Teil nicht vollständig kennst weisst du bestimmt nicht alles über die Geschichte.
Alle die nur den zweiten Teil gespielt haben, haben bestimmt Wissenslücken ! Und allen denen das Egal ist, halten sowieso nicht viel von TwoWorlds, und diejenigen sind mir wiederum egal.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das ist doch Mumpitz...
> Mir hat der erste Teil schon nach ner Stunde gereicht, der zweite Teil  ist jedoch eines meiner absoluten All-Time-Favourites geworden.
> 
> Nur weil zwei Teile das selbe Setting haben, sind sie doch nicht das selbe Spiel... mal was von Entwicklung gehört?


Und deine aussage ist wiederum völliger Mumpitz.
Der erste und zweite Teil unterscheiden sich fast gar nicht, außer bei der Grafik natürlich.
Deine Meinung vom ersten Teil ist anscheinend fast ausschließlich von den damaligen Tests stark beeinflusst worden.
Und du magst den Zweiten Teil anscheinend besser weil er bessere Wertungen bekommen hat!
Du solltest mal den ersten Teil durchspielen, erst dann kannst du dir eine fundierte Meinung bilden und nicht so einen Schwachsinn daher plappern.
Schon mal was von objektiven vergleichen gehört  



Nucleus schrieb:


> Wer hat so etwas durchblicken lassen?



pinkus
!


----------



## Nucleus (29. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> *Das hat auch niemand gesagt*, aber trotzdem hängen die beiden Spiele zusammen ! Oder bist du wirklich anderer Meinung.....


 
Ach nein?



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ehhhmmm...... *es ist quasi das selbe Spiel wie schon der Name sagt*, also hängen die beiden Spiele zusammen


 
Das sieht für mich ein wenig anders aus...



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht ganz wahr, wennst du den ersten Teil nicht vollständig kennst weisst du bestimmt nicht alles über die Geschichte.


 
Das mag sein. Allerdings kenne ich alles notwenige um die Story des zweiten Teils zu verstehen - ohne den ersten Teil komplett gespielt zu haben.



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Alle die nur den zweiten Teil gespielt haben, haben bestimmt Wissenslücken !


 
Was definierst Du als Wissenslücke? Alles was ich in Teil 2 für Teil 2 wissen muss, weiß ich aus Teil 2.



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Und allen denen das Egal ist, halten sowieso nicht viel von TwoWorlds, und diejenigen sind mir wiederum egal.


 
Du bist irgendwie mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden, oder?




EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Und deine aussage ist wiederum völliger Mumpitz.
> Der erste und zweite Teil unterscheiden sich fast gar nicht, außer bei der Grafik natürlich.


 
Ich habe den ersten Teil, wie bereits erwähnt, etwa eine Stunde lang angespielt und habe genervt aufgehört. Beim zweiten Teil habe ich auch nach momentan 23 Stunden Spielzeit noch nicht genug.



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Deine Meinung vom ersten Teil ist anscheinend fast ausschließlich von den damaligen Tests stark beeinflusst worden.
> Und du magst den Zweiten Teil anscheinend besser weil er bessere Wertungen bekommen hat!


 
Was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn?
Der erste Teil ist damals voll an mir vorbeigegangen. Erst vor einigen Wochen habe ich ihn bekommen und ausprobiert. Tests dazu habe ich nicht gelesen.

Den zweiten Teil hatte ich schon als Pressesample, noch ehe irgend ein Test darüber veröffentlicht wurde... 



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Du solltest mal den ersten Teil durchspielen, erst dann kannst du dir eine fundierte Meinung bilden und nicht so einen Schwachsinn daher plappern.
> Schon mal was von objektiven vergleichen gehört


 
Wer wollte hier etwas vergleichen?
Die Frage, die im Raum stand war, ob man die Story von Teil 2 nachvollziehen könne, wenn man den ersten Teil nicht gespielt habe. Und die Antwort auf diese einfache Frage lautet: Ja.
Das wiederum kann ich wirklich objektiv beurteilen, weil ich in der selben Situation war, bzw, bin. Oder sprichst Du mir auch das etwa ab?

Mal davon abgesehen kann ich die beiden Titel unter einem Aspekt sehr wohl vergleichen: Den Ersten Teil hielt ich keine anderthalb Stunden aus, während mich Teil 2 immer noch fesselt.


----------



## Menthe (29. November 2010)

Das ist lustig, ich habe den 1ten Teil und den 2ten Teil gespielt. Und fand den 1ten um einiges besser


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. November 2010)

Equitas schrieb:


> Das ist lustig, ich habe den 1ten Teil und den 2ten Teil gespielt. Und fand den 1ten um einiges besser



me 2 ^^


----------



## pinkus (29. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ehhhmmm...... es ist quasi das selbe Spiel wie schon der Name sagt, also hängen die beiden Spiele zusammen.  Es ist halt kein Gothic Teil wo der Nachfolger fast nichts mehr mit dem vorhergehenden Spiel zu tun hat.
> Den Vorgänger jedes Spiels muss man nicht spielen, aber Geschichtlich hast du halt große Lücken und weist halt vieles nicht.
> Der zweite Teil schließt halt an wo der erste aufgehört hat, nur halt ein paar Jahre später im Gefängnis....
> 
> ...



Naja aber bei TW 1 hat mir irgendwie das Kampfsystem und das Pferdereiten etc nicht richtig gefallen. Auch ds mit den Fraktionen war alles etwas undurchsichtig. TW 2 soll da ja alles besser machen aber wenn mir wirklich der Zusammenhang fehlt lass ich es lieber. Vllt spiel ich irgendwann ja TW 1 nochmal.
Bis dahin such ich mir ein anderes Game


----------



## Jonidas83 (29. November 2010)

Moin! Ich kann mich der meinung von Nucleus nur anschliessen. Ich habe TW1 ca 15 h gespielt, und obwohl ich gehofft habe das es vielleicht zum ende hin dann doch etwas an fahrt aufnehmen würde, ist das nie passiert. Nach ca 10 h war mein Charackter schon so stark das ich problemlos jeden Atzen besiegt habe. Und wenns mal nicht geklappt hat, dann einfach respawn an der nächsten ecke, 20 schwerter übereinanderstapeln und dann nochmal versuchen den Atzen zu killen. Hört sich zwar gar nicht mal so schlecht an, isses aber... motivation null. Was ich gut fand war die riesige Welt aber leider ohne viel Inhalt. Ganz ehrlich... Gothic 3 war 1000 mal besser(und ich hab alles mit version 1.0 durchgezockt).

@pinkus:
Du kannst TW2 wirklich ohne bedenken zocken, bin jetzt bei 20 stunden und ich hatte noch nicht das gefühl das irgendetwas von tw1 für teil 2 relevant war, mit n bissl logik und verstand bekommt man alles, ausnahmslos mit.
TW2 ist ziemlich fummelig und ganz schön umständlich,aber auch wunderschön, sehr witzig und es motiviert ohne ende... bis  jetzt wirklich das beste rollenspiel ever

Also pinkus: Du kannst TW1 ruhig und ohne schlechtes gewissen gepflegt in der ecke liegen lassen!!! Es ist wirklich kein sonderlich gutes game!!!!!


----------



## pinkus (29. November 2010)

Danke dir.

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Demo anschauen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (29. November 2010)

@Nucleus
Wie du meinst, ich sehe es anders, egal  was du meinst 
Gib dich ruhig deinen Illusionen hin, mich störts nicht....

______



Equitas schrieb:


> Das ist lustig, ich habe den 1ten Teil und den 2ten Teil gespielt. Und fand den 1ten um einiges besser



Stimmt 
Im ersten Teil war alles viel freier und größer, und abwechslungsreicher.
Mir haben im zweiten Teil andere Rassen gefehlt, zb die Zwerge.


----------



## Otep (30. November 2010)

Also was mich ganz gewaltig nervt ist das die Server für den MP dauernd Down sind und man keine Stellungnahme bekommt warum wieso weshalb


----------



## Nucleus (30. November 2010)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> @Nucleus
> Wie du meinst, ich sehe es anders, egal  was du meinst
> Gib dich ruhig deinen Illusionen hin, mich störts nicht....



Hast Du irgendwie ein Problem mit Meinungen, die von Deiner eigenen abweichen, selbst wenn sie nachvollziehbar begründet sind?

Darf ich fragen wie alt Du bist?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Dezember 2010)

ich such des olle buch zum rüstungsbau, der skill fehlt mir bzw den brauch ich dringend!!!
das mit dem boot hat geklappt. ist aber tatsächlich hakelig zum fahren. hab zwischendrinn mal telefoniert da iss des boot einfach irgendwohin ohne mich zu fragen) so kommt man in der welt dann auch rum.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (3. Dezember 2010)

Das Buch kannst du bei den Händlern kaufen wenn du es noch nicht im Spiel selber erbeutet hast, kostet aber 10Tausend Auras.
Du musst halt ein wenig umher reisen und bei mehren Händlern nachschauen, auch wenn sie es an diesen Tag nicht haben musst du einfach am nächsten Tag wieder bei denen vorbei schauen, etwas Glück gehört dazu...

Ja das Bootfahren ist eine Hakelige Geschichte, zu beginn ist es sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, und auch das herauskommen vom Hafen (oder engen stellen) ist schwer wenn der Wind nicht mitspielt


----------



## Deon (5. Dezember 2010)

weiß jemand wie man den Quest ,,Schatzsucher" löst? irgendwie kommt bei mir nur das zeichen zum meucheln aber nicht zum stehlen bei den drei wachen


----------



## eVAC (6. Dezember 2010)

Deon schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie man den Quest ,,Schatzsucher" löst? irgendwie kommt bei mir nur das zeichen zum meucheln aber nicht zum stehlen bei den drei wachen



War bei mir auch so...

Anderes Thema:
Habe gestern mal so aus jux mit Lvl 26 meine Seele erneuern lassen und aus mir nen Magier gemacht mit 52 Vitalität und 52 Willenskraft und bin nach New Ashos gereist - Alter war das schwer! Sofort nen den alten Speislatnd geladen. Der Sprung im Schwierigkeitsgrad ist da doch sehr hoch.

Erkennt eig noch jemand parallelen im Soundtrack in der Wüste mit dem einen von Diablo 2?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (6. Dezember 2010)

moin moin,
nach umzug auf ne neue festplatte startet das spiel nimmer, es verlangt ne neuinstalation.bevor ich das aber machen möchte, würd ich gern wissen wo ich die savegames finde.damit ich nicht nochmals von vorn anfangen muß.falls das jemand weiß.danke im voraus.

diu

gefunden,danke )


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Dezember 2010)

so, nach 22 stunden spielzeit bin ich im außenbezirk von new vegas angekommen. die deathclaws da in der gegend sind noch ganz schön hart - erinnert mich stark an fallout 1 und 2 ^^


----------



## kero81 (6. Dezember 2010)

Falscher Thread


----------



## eVAC (7. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> so, nach 22 stunden spielzeit bin ich im außenbezirk von new vegas angekommen. die deathclaws da in der gegend sind noch ganz schön hart - erinnert mich stark an fallout 1 und 2 ^^



omg lol


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Dezember 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> so, nach 22 stunden spielzeit bin ich im außenbezirk von new vegas angekommen. die deathclaws da in der gegend sind noch ganz schön hart - erinnert mich stark an fallout 1 und 2 ^^


 
Höhöhö... soviel zum Thema: "bei TW2 wurde nichts beschnitten. Wir versichern, dass das Spiel so auf den Markt kommt, wie es angedacht war." 
Fragt sich nur, auf welcher Insel der Außenbezirk von New Vegas liegt.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## eVAC (8. Dezember 2010)

@ThoR65

Na irgendwo in der Savanne


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. Dezember 2010)

hihi,
da gibts nen quest der nennt sich "hirnernte". was für hirne soll ich da sammeln bzw ernten???

ich weiß net was die von mir wollen.....

danke


----------



## Nucleus (14. Dezember 2010)

Musst im Journal lesen, ist nbissl tricky und ich erinnere mich nicht mehr genau daran.
Da musst irgendwelche Viecher in nem überfluteten Haus umnieten und deren Hirne in ne Truhe irgendwo legen.


----------



## DaywalkerNL (15. Dezember 2010)

34 Std Spielzeit für die Katz...
bin in Kapitel 3 bei der "Hexenjagd Mission" im Sumpf und das Spiel schmiert auf einmal nur noch ab...


----------



## DaywalkerNL (16. Dezember 2010)

Hat vermutlich keiner eine Idee/Lösung zu, oder?


----------



## Flooo (16. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir hilft pc neustarten wunder


----------



## Learcor (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo PCGHXler,
ich hab mir heute auch Two Worlds 2. Kaum installiert und schon das erste Problem. 
Ich wohne in Italien. Die Verpackung der Spiele sind daher italienisch doch eigentlich konnte ich bis heute jedes Spiel ganz leicht auf Deutsch umstellen.
Tja, diesmal leider nicht. 
Hab ich den Menüpunkt einfach übersehen oder kann man da wirklich nicht die Sprache umstellen? Gibts dafür ein Patch oder sonst was?

Und nochwas. Die Charakter reden bei mir Englisch mit itlaienischen Untertitel. Ich habe mir aber schon im Internet deutschsprachige Gameplays angeschaut und da reden die Charakter deutsch. Wie ist das bei euch?



Bitte danke helfen!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Dezember 2010)

@learcor
dann istallier des spiel nochmals.wenn du so nix findest um die sprache umzustellen. vielleicht ist das spiel auch nur per untertitel ins italienische übersetzt. und man kan es nicht anders einstellen?


----------



## praxiteen (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute!
ich hab ein prob bei der Quest"der Kandidat"
Den typen hab ich in seiner Villa erschlagen.nun muss ich noch die beute loswerden.ich stehe also am meer(grüner pin)aber kann die beute nicht aus dem inventar entfernen.
is das nen bug oder mach ich was falsch?
mfg.praxi

DANKE,HABS GELÖST!!!!!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Dezember 2010)

so endlich im kapitel 4 angekommen mit dem level 41. die sache ist nur das ich die gegner ab kapitel 4 überhaupt net pack! nach spätenstens 2 minuten darf ich wiederholt auf der insel ankommen und loslegen. brauch ich da noch ein höheres level? 
ich benutze hauptsächlich schwert u hammer. je nach gegnertyp.ich denke das ich so ziemlich alle quest + nebenquests gemacht habe.zumindest find ich keine neuen mehr, weder bei bestimmten gilden noch an den tafeln. also wie komm ich weiter???

danke


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Dezember 2010)

Es ist geschehen. Zuxxez hat heute den Goldpatch herausgebracht. Die Verbesserungen sind dem Changelog zu entnehmen. 

1.1 Upgrade Two Worlds II
_- Several quests have been streamlined and augmented
- Game will no longer occasionally hang when buying a boat
- New Cassara voiceovers have been added
- Plants tooltip will now show their alchemy effect when viewed in the game world
- Player levels are now visible in the session menu (Multiplayer)
- Problem with hero not being able to loot some containers has been resolved
- Quivers can now be upgraded by additional 10 levels (using Bowyer skill)
- Reptiles will no longer deal triple damage on their knockdown attack
- Map terrain & clipping problems have been resolved
- Skills for non-physical resistance now offer greater protection
- Some items contain more crystal slots now (maximum +20 upgrade)
Mage staves: - 6
Body armor: - 5
Mage robes: – 6
- Torches can now be purchased at merchant shops
- "Jump", "Animate Dead", DOT, positive traps, "Invisibility" and "Open lock" spells have been repaired
- A crash issue on ATI cards has been addressed
- Character's face and all lighting bugs have been resolved
- Added and changed some unit sounds
- Additional graphics settings have been included in the menu
- Additional/Special mouse buttons are now properly supported
- Several tooltip display errors have been repaired
- Blinding and holding effects of spells now only have a 30% chance of working against other player characters in Multiplayer
- Bug with skipping skill requirements has been repaired
- Guild discounts are now properly calculated
- Several particle issues have now been addressed
- Skill descriptions now contain information about skill crystal bonuses
- Village quests frequency and reward has been changed
- Water rendering has been improved on low and medium detail settings
- Willpower now adds to the mana regeneration rate, mana formula has been changed, bugged mana costs have been augmented
- Summons' stats have been changed, summoned Stone Golems no longer knock down opponents
- Soulpatchers have been augmented
- "Delete character" button in the network menu has been moved to avoid accidental character deleting
- Action and Jump buttons can now be mapped separately
- Elemental resistances are now properly calculated
- Horse position will now be shown on the mini-map
- Inventory icons can now be set to a smaller size (via Interface options menu)
- It is possible to turn off bow & magic auto-targeting
- Mana shield spell has been changed
- Several data storage issues have been addressed
- Shield blocking animations have been added
- Shop prices were not properly calculated at some locations - this issue has been fixed
- Spell effects will be cancelled when one of the players scores a point in Duel mode
- Spell effects from a dying player in Team Deathmatch mode will be cancelled_
Quelle: Upgrade 1.1 - ZuxxeZ Forum .


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hey Cool, vielen Dank für die Info! 

Gruß
-Kero-

Edit:
TW2 kommt nun dank Gold Patch mit DX 10 Unterstützung daher! Und AA Modi. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Dezember 2010)

@kero 81,

die einstellmöglichkeiten werden bei mir zwar auch angezeigt aber ich kann diese nicht veränder???
muß ich des spiel nochmals neu installieren, aber des kanns ja auch net sein....


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe nur den Gold Patch installiert und konnte dann alles einstellen. Eine Neuinstallation wirkt aber oft wunder. Vergess in dem Fall nicht deine Spielstände zu sichern.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (26. Dezember 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> @kero 81,
> 
> die einstellmöglichkeiten werden bei mir zwar auch angezeigt aber ich kann diese nicht veränder???
> muß ich des spiel nochmals neu installieren, aber des kanns ja auch net sein....



Geh mal ins Verzeichnis, da gibts die dx10.exe.

Gruss


----------



## Deon (28. Dezember 2010)

hey kennt jemand den Quest Hirnente in New Ashos? den bekommt man von der Nekromantengilde. Ich stehe bei der Truhe finde aber net die Hirne in meinem Inventar obwohl das Questbuch sagt ich hätte sie und solle sie reintun

Brauche dringen Hilfe


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Dezember 2010)

Deon schrieb:


> hey kennt jemand den Quest Hirnente in New Ashos? den bekommt man von der Nekromantengilde. Ich stehe bei der Truhe finde aber net die Hirne in meinem Inventar obwohl das Questbuch sagt ich hätte sie und solle sie reintun
> 
> Brauche dringen Hilfe



Die Gehirne befinden sich bei den Alchemiezutaten.
Wieviele hast du zusammenbekommen?
Ich habe in der Quest 11 Gehirne in die Kiste gelegt, aber die Quest wird nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## Deon (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die irgendwie nicht in meinem Inventar. Das ist voll komisch kein Plan ob ich sie hab oder nicht.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. Dezember 2010)

Dumpfi~ schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Verzeichnis, da gibts die dx10.exe.
> 
> Gruss


 

super, vielen dank!!!!! funzt au!!!


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (29. Dezember 2010)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Die Gehirne befinden sich bei den Alchemiezutaten.
> Wieviele hast du zusammenbekommen?
> Ich habe in der Quest 11 Gehirne in die Kiste gelegt, aber die Quest wird nicht abgeschlossen.


 
ich hab da noch mehr von den gehirnen rein ,16 glaub ich,und des langt net  weiß au net wieviel da rein müssen ????

ps:kapitel 4: trotz lvl41 sind die gegner zu stark.hab denke ich so ziemlich alle quests gelöst,nun latsch ich in der gegend rum und mach irgendwelche viecher fertig damit ich aufleveln kann. aber des kanns já net sein, oder?
irgend ein tipp wie ich besser mit kapitel 4 zurechtkomm?? benutz schwert und hammer voll aufgewertet!!!


----------



## Ozz (31. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade mal bei mir im Questlog nachgeschaut: 9 Gehirne sind gewünscht.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich auch nur exakt 9 rein und nicht mehr - vielleicht klappts also nur wenn man genau 9 in die Truhe steckt.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. Januar 2011)

Ozz schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal bei mir im Questlog nachgeschaut: 9 Gehirne sind gewünscht.
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich auch nur exakt 9 rein und nicht mehr - vielleicht klappts also nur wenn man genau 9 in die Truhe steckt.



hat geklappt, danke!!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Januar 2011)

Morgen Leute...

Ich habe mir das spiel nun auch mal geholt und auch gleich mal auf 1.1 geupdate...und habe eine Problem !

Ich kann kein AA anschlaten werder in Gamer werde noch mit NVIDIA Inspector

Hätte gern ihr etwas hilfe !


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2011)

Hm, hatte bei meinem Spiel keine Probleme, auch nicht mit der ausgelieferten Version.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Januar 2011)

ja habe es nun gelesen das es Per dx10.exe auch geht !
Das is zwar keine SSAA aber es reicht rest mal !


----------



## klefreak (12. Januar 2011)

hast du auch die DX10- EXE gestartet (siehe installationsverzeichnis oder über das win7 Startmenü(bei mir war eine passende DX10 verknüpfung vorhanden))

AA Modi gibt es nur 1x (aus) und 4x (an) in einem weiteren Menüpunkt kann man dann zwischen 1-16 sample auswählen..


----------



## kero81 (12. Januar 2011)

Ähm, jetzt mal ne blöde Frage. Ging AA nicht schon mit der ungepatchten Version? Kann auch sein das ich da gerade was durcheinander werfe.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Januar 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> hast du auch die DX10- EXE gestartet (siehe installationsverzeichnis oder über das win7 Startmenü(bei mir war eine passende DX10 verknüpfung vorhanden))
> 
> AA Modi gibt es nur 1x (aus) und 4x (an) in einem weiteren Menüpunkt kann man dann zwischen 1-16 sample auswählen..



Ja danke hatte es aber schon selber raus gefunden ^^ Danke Trotzdem !

Aber naja das game is jetzt nicht so der bringer ! Die Dialoge sind echt miss aber sonst is es oki is leider keine RPG wie ME 1 oder 2.



kero81 schrieb:


> Ähm, jetzt mal ne blöde Frage. Ging AA nicht schon  mit der ungepatchten Version? Kann auch sein das ich da gerade was  durcheinander werfe.



Also in der 1.0V ging es nicht da gab es auch noch keine Dx10 so viel ich weiß. Auch im Ordner gab es keine dx10.exe also eher nein.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. Januar 2011)

Hab den Gold Patch installiert und auch getestet, funktioniert wunderbar.
Aber ich werde es erst in einigen Monaten wieder mal Spielen, ich habs ja schon zwei mal durch 

Könnt ihr eine klare Verbesserung im Spiel Festellen mit Directx10, AA und AF ?


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Januar 2011)

Kommt eig noch nen DX11 Mode? Sonst kauf ichs mir nicht mehr


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Kommt eig noch nen DX11 Mode? Sonst kauf ichs mir nicht mehr


Du bist wirklich bedauernswert, glaube mir. 
Denn wenn man ein Spiel Primär nach seinen Grafik Features beurteilt hat man keine Lieblingsspiele im Regal sondern Grafikkracher mit denen man (wahrscheinlich) angeben will.
Das Hauptaugenmerk für mich, und der meisten Spieler, ist der Spielspaß den man mit einem Spiel hat und da ist die Grafik eher Nebensache !! Das trifft leider bei dir wohl nicht zu..... deshalb bist du bedauernswert.
Ich habe Spiele die du nicht einmal in einem Video ansehen willst aber für mich sind es meine Lieblingsspiele mit denen ich schon immens viele gute Stunden verbracht habe.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Januar 2011)

EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Das Hauptaugenmerk für mich, und der meisten Spieler, ist der Spielspaß den man mit einem Spiel hat




schon,
aber ich komm dennoch bei kapitel 4 nicht weiter!!! hänge mit lvl 41 ab dem 1 moment des kapitel 4 fest. bei dem man auf die ganz große insel kommt und gleich von 2 viechern belagert wird. ab da iss fertig, schade.


----------



## Aven X (26. Januar 2011)

Huhu,

bescheidene Frage: kann mir wer verraten, ob und ggf. wie man unter dx9 (xp) gesicherte Spielstände unter dx 10 (w7 64bit) zum laufen bekommt?

Bekomme unter w7 nur als "Fehler" die xp Speicherstände angezeigt ..


Danke schon mal


----------



## Learcor (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab da euch meine Problem. 
Und zwar läuft der Multiplayer bei mir nicht. Wenn ich auch Netzwerk klicke und dann dem Server Guranga beitrete lädt der zuerst etwas und das wars dann.


----------



## labecula (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte mein Two Worlds 2 mal wieder aktivieren und habe es eben über Steam laden lassen. Laut Dateiauskunft haben die exe Version 1.2. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die DX10 Variante starten muss. Nun ist es so, dass ich im Spiel nichts am Antialiasing drehen kann. Ein Klick vewirkt nichts, es bleibt immer auf Stufe 1. Soweit ich weiß, ist das AA in Two Worlds II aber nur ein mauer FXAA oder wie man das nennt, also nicht besodners hübsch. Daher habe ich im Inspector mittels 0x000012C4-Bits die DX10 AA Kompatibilität erweitert und es manuell auf 4fach Multisampling gestellt. Aber im Spiel selbst passiert dann trotzdem nichts, es sind Kanten wie zuvor. Was mache ich falsch?!? Gnaz ohne irgendein AA sieht es einfach grottig aus. 



Danke für Eure Hilfe!

System: Win7 X64, nvidia 560TI 1GHz


----------

